# What year is my Schwinn Spitfire Whizzer motorbike



## tmdenis (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi,
I'm new to the CABE, and seem like an awesome site.
I bought a Schwinn Whizzer with an H engine and the serial number is 70426. The owner didn't know any thing about it and they had been storing it for more than 40 years indoors. It was her grandfathers Looks great and much better than I expected when I picked it up. The Schwinn frame serial number is X87145. It must be older that 48 because it not on the serial number website.
I cannot find anything on the serial numbers. I have looked in my reference book and several of the Schwinn serial number sites but I keep coming up empty.  This looks untouched with no dents,  & original color.  Its not running at the moment.

Need some help on this one.

I attached a lot of pictures for reference and details about what I can see below, 

-No curl on the S2 wheels. in great shape with NO surface rust
-Cylinder head number 2204 W4
-Carburetor Number ML5A - I think its missing the air cleaner.
-Engine Serial number H-70426
-Rear drop left and right
-Frame number X87145
-Embossed 'Whizzer" tank, same color as the frame.

Let me know if anyone could help with the serial numbers but any details at all would be appreciated!
Thanks

Thanks Tracy


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 6, 2019)

Nice old whizzer   I'm guessing around a 48'  H motor was earlier than the J


----------



## oquinn (Aug 6, 2019)

The last pic. What are we looking at?


----------



## tmdenis (Aug 6, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> Nice old whizzer   I'm guessing around a 48'  H motor was earlier than the J



The frame number not listed. So the frame it must be earlier than 1948.  I’m not sure how they distributed the motors after being built as the serial number is 70426.  I know they built 135k between 46-48.  J motors were out in 49. Also I was told the S2’s didn’t start until 48 and no knurling on the outside.  This could have been a later build with an early frame. I don’t know....


----------



## tmdenis (Aug 6, 2019)

oquinn said:


> The last pic. What are we looking at?



Frame dimples so the belt can fit between the frame and the wheel.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Aug 6, 2019)

NICE! Should you decide to sell, let me know!  I had one the same color as that in about 1994, when I still lived in Iowa.   I sold it before I moved out west.


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 9, 2019)

I am glad to see a front brake for safety, gas filter to save the engine, and a fat Whizzer seat for comfort.  Your twist grips are valuable and the long spring across the engine must be needed but is not a normal part.  Air cleaners did not work well. We do without.  We have a national club out of Illinois with a newsletter each  month that has been giving information to men for many decades.  Old books are a help.  We have rides and meetings at different houses about once per month. Many steps will need to be made to get it running. I am giving away t shirts.  Ph # 920-559-1822. Giving out phone numbers is not a good idea but you are new and may not know about sending private messages.  Ray


----------

